# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - ORT Plus V1.74b SGH-T989 , SGH-I727 and more added

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [15 MAR 2012]  Description :   *ORT Plus V1.74 Beta Released**Samsung SGH-T989 Repair Dead Boot* *Samsung SGH-I727 Repair Dead Boot* thx to : pulian  Release Notes:   APQ8060 SnapDragon S3 Supported MSM8x60 SnapDragon S3 / S4 Support addedeMMC Support Added for Snapdragon S3 PlatformNote : All known ORT Products supported [ ORT,GPGORT,ORT Plus, ]Samsung SGH-T989 Repair FileSamsung SGH-T989 JTAG PinoutsSamsung SGH-I727 Repair FileSamsung SGH-I727 JTAG Pinouts *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] [ *Not a Fake list* ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamedhamoda

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------

